# Whats the difference between ASR and ESP



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

I know what they mean 
ASR= Anti slip Reduction
ESP= Electronic Stability Program 

but whats the difference? I need to purchase a new master cylinder and i dont know witch one to get I have ASR in my 2000 vw vr6.
Thanks


_Modified by Tropic09 at 7:12 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Whats the difference between ASR and ESP (Tropic09)*

wish someone would answer please? i want to buy a MC tonight!


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Whats the difference between ASR and ESP (Tropic09)*

ASR stops your wheels from spinning i believe, ESP stops your wheels from spinning and keeps the car going somewhat in the direction your going if you start to slide. So if you know how to drive ESP can be scarey as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif at least in a hyundai


----------



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Whats the difference between ASR and ESP (Little Golf Mklll)*

hah thanks for the answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im looking on mose sites for a new master cylinder and they say "With ESP" "With out ESP" but they dont mention anything about ASR??? idk which one to buy


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Whats the difference between ASR and ESP (Little Golf Mklll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Golf Mklll* »_So if you know how to drive ESP can be scarey as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif at least in a hyundai









It's always interesting when I forget to turn off ESP before going out on track. It does all sorts of weird things when touching an apex curb at 85mph...


----------

